# Riddle...



## Frosty1

Ok, I've got a riddle. I picked one with a goat in it.  :lovey: 


A man wants to take a wolf, a goat, and a cabbage across the river. The only boat he can find will cary two of them (the man and one other) at a time. How can he get them all across safely? The challenge is that if the wolf and the goat are together without the man, the wolf will eat the goat, and if the goat and the cabbage are together without the man, the goat will eat the cabbage. The wolf doesn't like cabbage.


See if you can figure it out without looking up the answer...  Happy thinking! lol


----------



## harmonygoats

Do we post the answer here?


----------



## Frosty1

Yeah, I think that's ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh boy...hmm.... that is a tough think about one...


----------



## Frosty1

Yeah...  It's a pretty hard one. The answer is really cool though. :shades: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

The man and the goat go first trip.....

then the cabbage and the wolf go next trip>?


----------



## Frosty1

Sorry for getting back so late. No, the man has to be on the boat every time and he can only take one thing with him.  You were on the right track with the first part though...


----------



## toth boer goats

OK lets see... :chin: 

The man and the goat go first trip.....
The man and the wolf go next trip....
The man and the cabbage go on the last....  

It is probably wrong ...but.... :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Nope, cause if man and goat went first trip, and man and wolf went second trip, the wolf and the goat would be together and would eat each other. lol  Want to know the answer?


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: Oh darn...no ....not yet ...lets give it a little more time... :wink: 

I know... you are dying to let it out and I am dying to know.. :thumb: ...but ...I want to see if someone else can figure it out.... it is a good one....and I will probably feel stupit ...when you tell.....


----------



## harmonygoats

Ok I'll post our answer. Man and goat go over first. Man goes back by himself and gets the wolf. He then loads the goat back up and takes it back. leaves the goat then takes cabbage across. Man goes back by himself leaving wolf and cabbage across the river and gets the goat.


----------



## Frosty1

YAY!!!!! :clap: :clap: Congrats Harmonygoats! That's the answer! :hi5: :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

:doh: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1

:laugh: :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats

Anyone want to take it next.... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1

I've got another one if nobody else does, it's a little weird lol but pretty cool.


While exploring the wilds of Canada, Wild Man Dave was captured by hostile wood fairies. Brad, the powerful chief of the fairies told him he could make one final statement which would determine how he would die. If the statement he made was false, he would be boiled in water. If the statement were true, he would be fried in oil. Wild Man Dave found neither of this options too his liking, so he made a statement that got him out of this seemingly impossible situation. What is the one statement he could have made?


----------



## milkmaid

"You're going to boil me in water!"

Here's mine:
Two babies were born on the same day, to the same mother, but they were not twins. How can this be?


----------



## Frosty1

Born on different years!! 

Ok, The person who buys it doesn't need it, the person who makes it doesn't want it, and the person who needs it doesn't know it. What is it?


----------



## milkmaid

A diaper?
:laugh: 


> Born on different years!!


Good guess, but no - they are born on the *exact* same date - same year, month, week, and day.


----------



## Frosty1

Oh oops... Sorry I thought for sure I had the right answer. they were triplets or quads? I mean there was another baby they didn't mention? 

And a diaper is a good guess, but not right...


----------



## milkmaid

> they were triplets or quads? I mean there was another baby they didn't mention?


Correct! :thumb: 
Gotta think a little longer about yours. :chin:


----------



## Frosty1

Awesome! I got the answer!  teehee...


----------



## milkmaid

I would say a spanking, but people don't buy spankings!


----------



## Frosty1

Nope! One more clue. It's usually made of wood.


----------



## milkmaid

Toothpick?


----------



## Frosty1

Nope!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok, The person who buys it doesn't need it, the person who makes it doesn't want it, and the person who needs it doesn't know it. What is it?


 Anymore clues? :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

Ok one more. It spends most of it's "life" (figurative "life") underground. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

fence post?


----------



## Frosty1

Nope


----------



## .:Linz:.

A casket?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! lol Congratulations! Your turn for a riddle now.


----------



## .:Linz:.

A ship in port has a rope ladder that hangs over the side and into the water. The rungs on the ladder are exactly a foot apart from center to center. At low tide, three rungs of the ladder are underwater. How many rungs will be underwater at high tide, which is exactly three feet higher than low tide?


----------



## Frosty1

Took me a bit but I think the answer is 3? Because the ship will rise with the ladder. Is that right?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Ding ding ding - correct!


----------



## Frosty1

YAY!!!!!!!!! :leap: 

Ok, here's a tricky one. 

I have forests, but no trees. 
I have lakes, but no water. 
I have roads, but no cars.
What am I?


----------



## milkmaid

It's got to be an alien planet!


----------



## Frosty1

:ROFL: Nope!


----------



## milkmaid

Well, my sister says it's a bamboo forest (no trees) next to a volcano (lakes of fire) with an abandoned road going up it (no cars). :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

> It's got to be an alien planet!


 :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

A map ?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one...


A farmer went to his banker to borrow money to buy livestock. The banker made a deal with the farmer. He told the farmer that he would give him $100.00, and that the farmer would not have to pay back the money if he could buy exactly 100 head of livestock for exactly $100.00.

The only rule was that at least one of each kind of livestock -- cows, pigs, and sheep -- had to be purchased. Each cow cost $10. Each pig cost $3. And each sheep cost $0.50. How many of each kind of livestock did the farmer buy?


----------



## milkmaid

^Where did he live? I want to move there!



> A map ?


Ooh, that's good!


----------



## Frosty1

Yes! A map is correct! 

Well, my sister says it's a bamboo forest (no trees) next to a volcano (lakes of fire) with an abandoned road going up it (no cars). 

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Hmmmmmm That's a tough one. :chin:


----------



## Frosty1

Ok ok... Hold on. I think I've got it. 10 hogs, 20 sheep, and 60 cows! Is that it?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Nope ! Keep trying :greengrin: !


----------



## milkmaid

> Ok ok... Hold on. I think I've got it. 10 hogs, 20 sheep, and 60 cows! Is that it?


Did you mean 6 cows? I think that would add up right. This may be a trick question and not just a math problem!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Nope Keep guessing ! :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

Yes, oops.  I meant 6 cows.  

Is it that he wouldn't buy any of them because they weren't 100 dollars each? :chin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Noooo.... Keep guessing :wink:


----------



## GingersMaMa

You all give up ?


----------



## toth boer goats

It is a difficult one.... anymore clues?


----------



## Frosty1

I give up... :shrug:


----------



## milkmaid

Well, I have the answer if it's a math problem.
He bought 5 cows ($50 total), 1 pig ($3 total), and 94 sheep ($47 total). 5+1+94=100 animals; $50+$3+$94=$100. There may be more than one answer? :shrug: 
If it's a trick question, I have no idea!


----------



## GingersMaMa

You got it !!! :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

But my math problem answer came out to $100 too. :?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yes but you said 10 hogs, 20 sheep, and 60 cows the answer was 5 cows ($50 total), 1 pig ($3 total), and 94 sheep ($47 total). You had to say 
How many of each kind of livestock did the farmer buy


----------



## Frosty1

But I did say how many of each kind he bought. :? I said 10 hogs, 20 sheep, and (I corrected myself later on) 6 cows. Which comes up to $100. :?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Oh I'm SO sorry !!!     Some reason I mis-read     Forgive me :?


----------



## Frosty1

It's ok  I don't mind.  

@milkmaid do you want to put another riddle?


----------



## milkmaid

The oldest child in a family, a girl, had two brothers. Each of these brothers had two sisters. Each of these sisters had two brothers. All of the children have been listed here. How many children are there in the family?


----------



## GingersMaMa

4 ?


----------



## Frosty1

I'm going with 4 too.


----------



## milkmaid

Aww, that was too easy.


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's one...

You do not want to have me,
But when you have me,
You do not want to lose me.
What am I?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

your alarm clock?


----------



## GingersMaMa

lol nope :greengrin:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a lawsuit


----------



## GingersMaMa

:greengrin: You got it ! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yay!
I have one!
Ok, so, What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## GingersMaMa

A river ?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Yeppers!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Okay this is a good one (if not said already).
What is black & white and red all over?


----------



## Frosty1

A red-headed panda?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Nope. A nun falling down the stairs.


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1

:ROFL:  Ok, even though I didn't get it right, I'll do one if nobody minds.  

I'm a father's child, a mother's child, but no one's son. Who am I?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Someones daughter?


----------



## Lealonna

Black and white and re(a)d all over ~ A newspaper


----------



## Frosty1

Yup! Your turn!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Each morning I appear 
To lie at your feet, 
All day I follow 
No matter how fast you run, 
Yet I nearly perish 
In the midday sun.


----------



## milkmaid

Shadow!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

you got it


----------



## Frosty1

Your turn Milkmaid!!


----------



## milkmaid

Twelve people were sitting around an open fireplace in a cabin with one door and one window. Suddenly a spark flew out of the fireplace and started a fire. Half the people in the cabin ran out the door, and then half the people in the cabin jumped out the window. How many people are left in the cabin?


----------



## NeedONEmore

toth boer goats said:


> OK lets see... :chin:
> 
> The man and the goat go first trip.....
> The man and the wolf go next trip....
> The man and the cabbage go on the last....
> 
> It is probably wrong ...but.... :laugh:


This would work if the wolf was a VEGETARIAN...lol


----------



## Lealonna

milkmaid said:


> Twelve people were sitting around an open fireplace in a cabin with one door and one window. Suddenly a spark flew out of the fireplace and started a fire. Half the people in the cabin ran out the door, and then half the people in the cabin jumped out the window. How many people are left in the cabin?


Three


----------



## Frosty1

Yup I think it's three too!


----------



## milkmaid

Yup, you're right! :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1

Yay! Lealonna your turn!


----------



## Lealonna

Okie...

What's greater than God, 
more evil then the devil, 
the poor have it, 
the rich need it, 
and if you eat it you'll die?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

the answer is nothing


----------



## toth boer goats

> the answer is nothing


 That sounds right..... :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

A man was at a bar feeling poor he sees a rich man take 50's out his pocket to pay the cashier.The poor man says to the rich man "I know all the songs known to man." The rich man laughed and said,"I bet you all the money in my pocket that you can't sing a song with my daughter's name in it, Sarah Lee Greyson." The poor man went home rich and the rich man went home poor. What song did the man sing?


----------



## Lealonna

toth boer goats said:


> the answer is nothing
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds right..... :wink:
Click to expand...

Yuppers :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1

Jessegoats, :? I have no idea lol.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

give up/want the answer?


----------



## Lealonna

Happy Birthday


----------



## Breezy-Trail

darn.. You looked it up?

anyways your turn.


----------



## Lealonna

No, I didn't look it up. I just thought a lot, haha.

Standing in front of a water fountain with an empty three gallon jug and an empty five gallon jug, you must measure out exactly four gallons of water, and they must all be in one jug. How can you do this?


----------



## milkmaid

1. Fill the 5 gal. jug.
2. Fill the 3 gal. jug from the big jug. 2 gallons remain in the big jug.
3. Empty small jug.
4. Pour the 2 gallons from the big jug into the small jug.
5. Fill the big jug again.
6. Pour water from the big jug into the small jug until the small jug is full.
7. You now have 4 gallons in the 5 gal. jug.


----------



## Frosty1

That sounds right!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm black yet full of light. Day inseparable from night. Through me you may accomplish drift and flight.


----------



## milkmaid

Outer space?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You got in Milkmaid  :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

That was a good one! :thumb: 

A man without eyes saw plums on a tree. He neither took plums nor left plums. How can this be?


----------



## Frosty1

It was a dream? There was really no tree but he thought he saw one cause it was a dream. Is that it?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Frosty1 said:


> It was a dream? There was really no tree but he thought he saw one cause it was a dream. Is that it?


That's what I think too


----------



## milkmaid

Nope, it's really possible.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

onder: I don't know! :chin: :help:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

The man had one eye and took one plum? I am thinking it has something to do with "eyes" and "plums" being plural.


----------



## milkmaid

You're too smart.


----------



## Frosty1

Ohhh good one!!!


----------



## milkmaid

Yes, he had one eye, saw two plums on a tree, and took one. Good job, Jesse! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

I can.
Andy dislikes the catcher. Ed's sister is engaged to the second baseman. The center fielder is taller than the right fielder. Harry and the third baseman live in the same building. Paul and Allen each won $20 from the pitcher at pinochle. Ed and the outfielders play poker during their free time. The pitcher's wife is the third baseman's sister. The pitcher, catcher, and infielders except Allen, Harry, and Andy, are shorter than Sam. Paul, Andy, and the shortstop lost $50 each at the racetrack. Paul, Harry, Bill, and the catcher took a trouncing from the second baseman at pool. Sam is involved in a divorce suit. The catcher and the third baseman each have two children. Ed, Paul, Jerry, the right fielder, and the center fielder are bachelors. The others are married. The shortstop, the third baseman, and Bill each cleaned up $100 betting on the fight. One of the outfielders is either Mike or Andy. Jerry is taller than Bill. Mike is shorter than Bill. Each of them is heavier than the third baseman.

Using these facts, determine the names of the men playing the various positions on the baseball team.


----------



## JackMilliken

This is going to be really hard....................


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

took me forever to figure out!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Harry is the pitcher, Allen the catcher, Paul the first baseman, Jerry the second baseman, Andy the third baseman, Ed the shortstop, Sam the left fielder, Mike the right fielder, and Bill the center fielder.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A man and a woman were driving in their car when it broke down. The man decided to go for help at a gas station a few miles back. He made sure nobody was in the car other than his wife, rolled all the windows up, and locked all of the doors. He went off, but when he came back, his wife was dead, and there was a stranger in the car. No physical damage was done to the car, so how did the stranger get in, and how did his wife die?


----------

